
Ask HN: I need career advice - desi_d3v
I have been working as a web developer for over 7 years now. 
About 3 days ago I quit my job. I have 30 days before I can work on my own. I am really happy about that part.<p>I am around 26yo and live in India (in a small city). I can survive without money for sometimes like 1 year. but my father&#x27;s health is on the decline. I have a big brother but at some point, I have to do my part.<p>I am really interested in ML, data science, Clojure, software architecture programming languages and want to understand how complex systems like databases work and hopefully work on one.<p>My experience is mostly on web node&#x2F;react&#x2F;nextjs (8 months) and laravel&#x2F;php&#x2F;wordpress&#x2F;codeigniter (All my life). I have also used vue&#x2F;angular&#x2F;jquery time to time.<p>in my free time, I taught my self-different programming languages but never got the chance to use any in production.<p>&gt; go, oCaml, rust, Haskell, ruby, and python.<p>What I want to do is learn new things, kinda like research job and get paid for that ? also I don&#x27;t have any degree in general.<p>if that does not work out maybe learn new technology and doing things the right way without worrying about deadlines. and small apps and hopefully earn from them?<p>if nothing all I will work as a freelancer.<p>So my questions are.<p>Q. Where should I invest my time?<p>Q. what should I be learning&#x2F;working next to have a good position in the near future.
======
hdhd42
I'm in same position bro but I have less coding experience and more IT
"knowledge"

~~~
desi_d3v
ahhh, is there any way we can talk? you can shoot me an email at --------.

~~~
hdhd42
Hi i lost your email I'd pm me @ [hdhd42@[g]mail.com

